# Speaker positioning Help needed



## JimSocks (Sep 28, 2010)

I am having a new theatre room built, and I want to have it wired for Atmos support as well as (7.1? 9.1? Not sure which is the one really)

The room is 20ft 6in long X 14ft 8in wide with 9ft ceilings and two rows of seating (the back row on a 8in raised platform.) See pictures below for a rendering. 

In the last photo, the red box is a 1ft deep soffit for air conditioning, and the blue box is the projector shooting through a hole in the wall. 

Where do I put the speakers (all of them)? I had a 5.1 system before, but they were haphazardly places and I am not sure where everything should be, especially if I thro Atmos speakers in the mix. Any help would be awesome- I have to finalize my choices this Saturday morning!


----------



## JimSocks (Sep 28, 2010)

*bump*

Saturday is fast approaching


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Jim. I’d start here. 
https://www.dolby.com/us/en/guide/dolby-atmos-speaker-setup/index.html
















It should look like these photos. Also, the Dolby guide is very useful, but does take some time to go through.


----------



## JimSocks (Sep 28, 2010)

That was excellent. I am ready for tomorrow!


----------

